# [Comic] Ein Raidabend



## gehhamsterbn (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi Community!

Ich habe in letzter Zeit öfter verschiedene WoW Comics gelesen und irgendwie, hab ich Lust bekommen auch ein mal selbst einen Comic zu machen.

Darum präsentiere ich euch hier meinen ersten Versuch. Ich bin offen für Kritik (jeder Art). Falls ich hier im Falschen Forum poste tuts mir leid.

Viel Spaß beim anschauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2009)

Ganz nett. Aber es macht wenig Sinn hier zwei Schriftarten zu verwenden, gerade auf die Morpheus-ähnliche hättest Du besser verzichtet.


----------



## Jabaa (4. November 2009)

Nicht schlecht.
Hätte gerne mher davon länger aber genauso witzig^^.
wobei du nur das gezeigt hast wies auch in wow wirklich abläuft^^


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

Hehe, fands lustig. Mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kansie (25. November 2009)

wenn ich nicht so faul währe würd ich auch wieder welche machen .. im moment mache ich eher pseudo "artworks" mit den wow models. ..
zum Comic : Ich finds gut. und ich gebe Tikume recht, du solltest mehr einheit reinbringen in dem du weniger font's benutzt. Mehrere font's würden vil. bei verschiedenen rassen oder ganz besonderen charakteren einen sinn machen (siehe Richard aus LFG). Ich mag diese art von humor , obwohls kein RP ist XD


----------

